# CUPS-1.2 Not working [SOLVED]

## nukem996

I dont print that much but it seems that after I upgraded to CUPS 1.2 I can no longer print nor access 127.0.0.1:631 to configure CUPS. 

Here are the last few days from my cups_error log

```

I [14/Jun/2006:15:25:22 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 277.

I [14/Jun/2006:15:25:22 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 277.

I [14/Jun/2006:15:25:22 -0400] Job 277 queued on 'Printer' by 'nuke'.

I [14/Jun/2006:15:25:22 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 7065) for job 277.

I [14/Jun/2006:15:25:22 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 7066) for job 277.

I [14/Jun/2006:15:25:22 -0400] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 7067) for job 277.

I [14/Jun/2006:21:17:06 -0400] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:21 -0400] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:21 -0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:21 -0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:21 -0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:21 -0400] Full reload is required.

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:22 -0400] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:22 -0400] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Jun/2006:21:18:23 -0400] Full reload complete.

E [14/Jun/2006:21:18:23 -0400] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "nuke" - Unknown host

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 278.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 278.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Job 278 queued on 'Printer' by 'nuke'.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 938) for job 278.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 939) for job 278.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 940) for job 278.

E [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] PID 938 stopped with status 22!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] PID 940 stopped with status 22!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

E [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] PID 939 stopped with status 3!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:55:50 -0400] Saving printers.conf...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on line 835.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/var/cache/cups"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/var/run/cups"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/etc/cups"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing access permissions of "/etc/cups"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/etc/cups/ppd"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/etc/cups/classes.conf"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing access permissions of "/etc/cups/classes.conf"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/etc/cups/printers.conf"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing access permissions of "/etc/cups/printers.conf"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/var/spool/cups"

W [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Repairing ownership of "/var/spool/cups/tmp"

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] <Policy default>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] AuthType Basic

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Require user @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] <Limit All>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] </Policy>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Full reload is required.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:22 -0400] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:24 -0400] Full reload complete.

E [15/Jun/2006:00:56:24 -0400] Unable to find IP address for server name "nuke"!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:56:24 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 0...

E [15/Jun/2006:00:56:24 -0400] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [15/Jun/2006:00:56:55 -0400] cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Saving remote.cache...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

W [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on line 835.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] <Policy default>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] AuthType Basic

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Require user @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] <Limit All>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] </Policy>

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Full reload is required.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

E [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Missing value on line 39!

E [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Missing value on line 47!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Full reload complete.

E [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Unable to find IP address for server name "nuke"!

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 0...

E [15/Jun/2006:00:58:09 -0400] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:18 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 279.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:18 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 279.

I [15/Jun/2006:00:58:18 -0400] Job 279 queued on "Printer" by "nuke".

I [15/Jun/2006:23:06:02 -0400] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:06:02 -0400] Saving remote.cache...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:06:02 -0400] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:23 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

W [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on line 835.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] <Policy default>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] AuthType Basic

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Require user @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] <Limit All>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] </Policy>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Full reload is required.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Full reload complete.

E [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Unable to find IP address for server name "nuke"!

I [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 0...

E [15/Jun/2006:23:07:24 -0400] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:48:26 -0400] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:48:26 -0400] Saving remote.cache...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:48:26 -0400] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:40 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:40 -0400] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

W [15/Jun/2006:23:49:40 -0400] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using "Require @SYSTEM" on line 835.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:40 -0400] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [15/Jun/2006:23:49:40 -0400] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:40 -0400] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] <Policy default>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] AuthType Basic

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Require user @SYSTEM

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] <Limit All>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Order Deny,Allow

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] </Limit>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] </Policy>

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Full reload is required.

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Full reload complete.

E [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Unable to find IP address for server name "nuke"!

I [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 0...

E [15/Jun/2006:23:49:41 -0400] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [16/Jun/2006:18:00:28 -0400] Adding start banner page "none" to job 280.

I [16/Jun/2006:18:00:28 -0400] Adding end banner page "none" to job 280.

I [16/Jun/2006:18:00:28 -0400] Job 280 queued on "Printer" by "nuke".

```

Can someone please help me?

Thanks

nukeLast edited by nukem996 on Wed Jun 21, 2006 3:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widremann

I'm also having the same problem.  Weird.

----------

## nukem996

I just checked my laptop and its happening on their as well.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Please check if you don't have this problem.

----------

## widremann

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Please check if you don't have this problem.

 

We obviously don't because we can't even get to the web interface or print test pages.  It's plain not working.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

I meant for you to check if as suggested here this could have been caused by an update from CUPS 1.1 to 1.2 as it seems that there were some changes in the configuration file syntax.

I've seen a warning about the server "nuke" in the output and some warnings about the configuration syntax.

----------

## widremann

 *jmbsvicetto wrote:*   

> I meant for you to check if as suggested here this could have been caused by an update from CUPS 1.1 to 1.2 as it seems that there were some changes in the configuration file syntax.
> 
> I've seen a warning about the server "nuke" in the output and some warnings about the configuration syntax.

 

It's definitely because of the upgrade, but I did run dispatch-conf.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Have you tried making a backup of your /etc/cups/ config files and then do a clean emerge of CUPS?

----------

## darkphader

 *nukem996 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> E [15/Jun/2006:00:56:24 -0400] Unable to find IP address for server name "nuke"!
> 
> ...

 

Have you read what you posted? Check your cupsd.conf file. Do you have a "Listen" line entry for localhost and for nuke? How about line 835? Did you fix it? And did you fix Group/SystemGroup as well?

Chris

----------

## nukem996

Ok by reemeged and getting the new cupsd.conf file that came with version 1.2 I was able to get it to work just fine. 

Thanks guys!

----------

